
Material Design: Why the Floating Action Button Is Bad UX Design - huiyilee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/material-design-floating-action-button-bad-ux-design/
======
ino
I also dislike the FAB. I already wrote about it in a previous comment, here's
my major problem:

It is still the last place I look on the screen to perform an action. I look
at the top first, then I check the hamburger menu and only then I realize it
was BENEATH MY THUMB all along. I hold the phone with my right hand and my
thumb naturally covers the FAB area.

